
Zuckerberg Evades Billions in Taxes - BatFastard
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/12/01/mark-zuckerberg-s-charity-windfall.html
======
bhahn
The title of this post is misleading. It implies strongly that his main
motivator for making the donation was to benefit financially, but the article
itself provides no direct evidence and instead critiques the tax system that
creates these seemingly unnecessary benefits in the first place.

